# DIY Laptop Stand



## FastEasySmartTOOL (Jul 7, 2015)

I made a simple stand for my laptop last week. It works so much better than I expected – and the computer operates much cooler! Here's a video detailing the build:






Happy new year!

Cheers,
Kriss


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Happy New Year to you to Kriss . You always have interesting projects and neat tips , thanks for sharing


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy New Year Kriss, you have amazing talent.


Gary


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy New Year, Kris. Cool idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

FastEasySmartTOOL said:


> I made a simple stand for my laptop last week. It works so much better than I expected – and the computer operates much cooler! Here's a video detailing the build:
> 
> 
> Happy new year!
> ...


Happy New Year to you also Kriss...

you are good and safe too...
nicely done...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Excellent video...cool stand...

Really appreciate how articulate you are in describing each step...and in describing and illustrating the glue-up of plywood layers...

Thanks, Happy New Year...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellently planned and executed. Thanks for a great video and project, Kriss.


----------



## gomolajoe (Apr 23, 2011)

I have enjoyed many of your videos on YouTube. Thanks for sharing what you do it is motivational for those of us learning on our own.


----------



## repabst (Aug 16, 2016)

Great job. Thanks for sharing this video.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

repabst said:


> Great job. Thanks for sharing this video.


Ya , this young man has skills . He's got more videos on YouTube you may like


----------



## John123john (Apr 10, 2018)

Wow. Good DIY instruction.
Btw, it is real to make something like this laptop stand?
I try to use the cooler from my computer, but he is don't cooling well.


----------

